# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Đánh giá LG Arena KM900

## quangminh01

Sau khi em LG Arena chính thức được phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá hơn 7tr thì có nhiều ý kiến xung quang em dế giải trí cao cấp này. các bác cùng đóng góp ý kiến nhá!

Trước khi đề cập đến tính năng giải trí thì màn hình của Arena chính điểm nổi bật nhất . "Rực rỡ, sắc nét" đó là những ý kiến đánh giá chung về màn hình em này


_
_
_
Màn hình cực nhạy hỗ trợ cảm ứng đa điểm kích cỡ 3 inch không phải quá lớn với những model “vuốt và chạm”. Nhưng đạt tới độ phân giải WVGA (480 x 800 pixel) thì tới giờ vẫn hơi bị hiếm

_ _
Điện thoại không chứa chấp bất cứ nút bấm phình phường nào, chỉ xài 3 phím bấm cảm ứng ngay dưới màn hình chính thui.
__
giao diện cảm ứng S-Class 3D cho phép người dùng xem ứng dụng dưới dạng hình lập phương xoay._
​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
_ 
Người dùng có thể kéo ngón tay qua màn hình để xoay hình lập phương nhỏ hoặc chọn một mặt của hình lập phương để phóng to các shortcut._
_
Màn hình tự động xoay ngang theo chiều xoay của dế, và khi ấy tất cả các icon hiển thị đầy đủ nhưng nhỏ hơn khi để thân máy thẳng đứng._
_Giao diện thư viện âm nhạc._
_[replacer_img]
Arena trình diễn ảnh “nuột” phết.
_<div style="text-align: center">_
các công nghệ Dolby và Divx cùng các công nghệ audio và video nổi bật_ , đó là lý do mà em ý được coi là "thế giới giải trí"
_
Arena có cả kết nối không dây Bluetooth v2.1, Wi-Fi, A-GPS và kết nối HSDPA với tốc độ số liệu lên đến 7.2 Mbps. Bộ nhớ trong của Arena có dung lượng lên tới 8 GB cùng khe cắm thẻ nhớ 
_​​</div>

----------


## thanhcanh

Về tính năng, Arena tỏ ra không hề khiêm tốn. Máy hỗ trợ các kết nối HSDPA, Wi-Fi, Assisted-GPS và Bluetooth stereo. Arena được tích hợp camera 5 megapixel có chức năng autofocus, bộ nhớ trong có thể nâng cấp lên 8GB bằng thẻ nhớ microSDHC.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
​ Kiểu dáng của LG Arena khá đơn giản, chỉ có 3 nút bấm cứng: bật, volume và camera. Hai nút Call/End nằm dưới màn hình cảm ứng. Ở giữa hai nút này có một shortcut thực hiện chức năng quản lý đa tác nhiệm.

----------


## seolalen154643

công nhận là màn hình của em này cực đẹp! cảm ứng nhạy mà màu sắc hiển thị thì quá ổn.

----------


## chicilonmedia

Điểm mạnh nhất của Arena không thể nào khác là giao diện người dùng S-Class, hỗ trợ “hình khối” 3D và màn hình chủ có thể tùy biến.

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ngoài ra em Arena này có màn hình đa điểm chạm (multitouch), vì thế, người dùng có thể dùng ngón tay để zoom to nhỏ hình ảnh hoặc trang web trên trình duyệt.thật tuyệt đấy chứ.keke

----------


## tungover

_​_​ _Trông vậy thôi, Viewty Smart dày hơn Arena đấy teen ạ.

​_​ _Viewty Smart nhìn góc cạnh khác kiểu cân đối của Arena.

​_​ _Nhưng tính ra, ngân lượng sắm Arena hợp với teen mình hơn nhỉ​_​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
con KM900 này còn được trang bị rất nhiều tính năng giải trí cao cấp như được màn hình cảm ứng 3 inch có độ phân giải WVGA (800x480 pixel) lớn nhất làng dế hiện nay, hỗ trợ mạng tốc độ cao 3G/HSDPA 7,2 Mb/s, kết nối Wi-Fi lẫn Bluetooth với định dạng A2DP, USB 2.0 cùng ngõ ra TV-out. *ngoài ra em này cũng* chơi hẳn máy ảnh 5 chấm autofocus thấu kính Schneider-KREUZNACH hàng hiệu đi kèm đèn flash trợ sáng.

----------


## tuyetbanggia

hờ...máy ảnh 5 chấm thật ý nhưng mà vẫn xài led flash bạn ạ!

----------


## ngoctran89

led thì led chứ! flash hỗ trợ ánh sáng vào buổi tối chứ còn lại các tính năng hỗ trợ vẫn quan trọng hơn.

----------


## damynghebaoan

nó rất nhỏ gọn và đẹp như 1 chiếc ipop nghe nhạc nhỏ

----------


## luxuryhanoi

mà giá cả của em này thế nào nhỉ?

----------


## petty

các vấn đề hay gặp phải khi dùng con này là gì vậy bạn?

----------


## nuhoang

> nó rất nhỏ gọn và đẹp như 1 chiếc ipop nghe nhạc nhỏ


he. nhỏ thì có nhỏ nhưng vẫn to hơn iPod bạn ạ! chỉ nhỏ hơn iPhone chút xíu thui!

----------


## Tuanvuong

*Danh sách các cửa hàng thử điện thoại LG KM 900, nhào zô, nhào zô [replacer_img]*​
Tình hình là tớ vừa đến cửa hàng Đức Hiếu chỗ Bà Triệu về. Ở đây đang bày bán con KM 900 đình đám của LG. Tớ thấy hay quá, nên bỏ hẳn một buổi vật vờ trên mạng để thống kê danh sách các cửa hàng của LG cho thử KM 900. Các ấy cứ đến đấy mà lướt tay trên màn hình cảm ứng, xoay các khối lập phương thỏa thích.
Có chuyện j hay thì chia sẻ tớ biết với nhé.
*Hà Nội*
Duc Hieu 2 Ly Thuong Kiet, 308 Ba Trieu, 302 Cau Giay
Pico 35 Hai Ba Trung 76 Nguyen Trai
Mobile Max 6 Pham Van Dong
Hoang Ha 194 Le Duan
Caring Tang 4 Vincom
FPT Shop 45 Thai Ha
Topcare 335 Cau Giay
351 Cầu Giấy 
35 Lê Văn Lương, Quận Cầu Giấy 
11A Thái Hà, Quận Đống Đa

----------


## thomom90

có DS mấy cửa hàng rùi phải đi nghịch Arena mới đc.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mà này, ở Hoàng Hà đâu có thấy cho thử nhỉ?

----------


## kenshin

giao diện cảm ứng S-Class 3D cho phép người dùng xem ứng dụng dưới dạng hình lập phương xoay.điện thoại cảm ứng mà xoay chỗ nào cũng dùng được thì hay quá rồi

----------


## trunghehe

hình như đang có cuộc thi dành cho sinh viên liên quan đến em này thì phải? ai dành vụ này chỉ cho tớ với.thank nhiều nha

----------


## seo3m

không biết vào nghịch mấy điện thoại vậy thì có sao không nhỉ? chỉ sợ mấy người bán hàng khó tính thôi

----------


## hoahongden

*Đánh giá Arena*

Up phụ shop nè, cho mình ké nhờ chút!
:whistling::whistling::whistling:
-------------------
Mình bán Điện thoại LG Arena, giá siêu ưu đãi cho các bạn nhiệt tình mua..Xem chi tiết & liên hệ với mình, các bạn vui lòng Click : *TẠI ĐÂY*
*Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm!! ^_^*

----------


## talkmylove

*Mình rất thích giao diện của LG, mấy mẫu sau này trông đẹp lắm, up cho người anh em. hihi*

______________________
*tin tuc | viet nam*

----------

